# my build up of my custom trike



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

:biggrin: look my custom trike how its comming


----------



## alex_low (Jan 16, 2005)

:cheesy: they look really nice man keep your good work


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

Trop Nice, Jàime trop comment cest bas :biggrin:


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

yeahhhhh yé bas pi criss en tabarnak kan tu dit bas lgrosss le frame touche a terre hahaha mais att ma prendre des pic drette la de kan yé loocker stencor plus fou hahaha :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by alex_low_@Mar 4 2006, 04:13 PM~4975852
> *:cheesy: they look really nice man keep your good work
> *


for sure my brothersss....you too keep your work on your bike and car :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

hey dont forget to see judas on the picture....crazy judass


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

i really like it maybe you should cap off the back i think it would look alot diffrent i really like it alot


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

damm that trike is sikk i love it


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Mar 4 2006, 04:20 PM~4975882
> *i really like it maybe you should cap off the back i think it would look alot diffrent  i really like it alot
> *


thanks bro ... I dont want to do custom on the frame now because is ready for the paint job so the bike its not finish  just wait for next week-end :biggrin:


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Mar 4 2006, 04:23 PM~4975889
> *damm that trike is sikk i love it
> *


thanks bro :biggrin: me too I love how its look drop like that


----------



## Jodoka (Oct 3, 2005)

this fucking trike is sick  good job judas and joe :thumbsup:


----------



## adrian vasquez (Jan 23, 2006)

nice!


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

more picturesssssss :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

lookin nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## Ryan K (Apr 19, 2005)

Real dope man lovin the forks


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

LOOKIN GOOD,WAY TO REPRESENT


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

damn that trike sic joemoney like the fork and i have seen the frame before was it blue ???


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

nice bike wtf are you doing in the bottom pic?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 4 2006, 10:42 PM~4976400
> *LOOKIN GOOD,WAY TO REPRESENT
> *


that would look nice in the back of my cutty :biggrin:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

thats a nice bike you got :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Mar 4 2006, 05:58 PM~4977216
> *that would look nice in the back of my cutty :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

that trike is looking nice!


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

hey hey thanks for all! I will got my paint this week I think and the next week-end will have alot of new shit for my bike  its comming for LUXURIOUS 2006 :biggrin:


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

What color are you plannin to do your bike?


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 4 2006, 08:02 PM~4976833
> *damn that trike sic joemoney  like the fork and i have seen the frame before was it blue ???
> *


yeah I got my green one and I put this one on primer and now I start a new project with this frame...I never sold this frame because I draw the bike so I love this frame so much and its my last bike :biggrin: car its comming now


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

oh shit cool
i cant wait to see this one done


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 5 2006, 12:15 AM~4978329
> *oh shit cool
> i cant wait to see this one done
> *


yeah me too ... since the end of december I start this project.... :0 ...  :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

Looking real nice Joe Money...This one is really going to be awsome man...


----------



## Judas Is Rising (Jan 29, 2005)

hehe very nice bike joe :biggrin:


----------



## chrome44's (Mar 5, 2006)

I'm not a big fan of the customs, but that frames looks pretty good, nice job :thumbsup:


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chrome44's_@Mar 5 2006, 10:07 AM~4979605
> *I'm not a big fan of the customs, but that frames looks pretty good, nice job :thumbsup:
> *


  Cool bro!


----------



## low ben (Jan 30, 2005)

nice trike joe money!!! I hope this trike will hop for april!  
LuxuriouS Qualitie :biggrin:


----------



## str8 outta denmark (Jan 31, 2006)

looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

nice trike


----------



## alex_low (Jan 16, 2005)

don't worry about my bike man I done it for the primer this week I think

and I wait my wire wheel from my cousin from florida


----------



## Judas Is Rising (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by alex_low_@Mar 5 2006, 08:26 PM~4982416
> *don't worry about my bike man I done it for the primer this week I think
> 
> and I wait my wire wheel from my cousin from florida
> *


nice alex


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

some new picture and if judas will be not too busy, monday I think the bike will be paint  will be red with big flakes,white patern with gold flakes on it, gold and white paint strip,paint my fender and rims...all from judas :biggrin: 


some part for the bike  

my setup but need to do something more clean lolll and buy another battries


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

hey johny connecte toi sur msn :biggrin:


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Jul 1 2006, 12:25 AM~5697900
> *hey johny connecte toi sur msn  :biggrin:
> *


ok. :0


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

TTT... Has it been painted


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Jul 4 2006, 04:27 PM~5715754
> *TTT... Has it been painted
> *


Apparently it has, he said hed gets pics up soon.


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

TTT


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

tomorow I will see judas and will take some picture :biggrin:


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

I will got some picture today is sure I am going to see the patern on the bike :biggrin: so in 2-3 hours I think I will can post some picture


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Jul 13 2006, 03:02 AM~5759556
> *I will got some picture today is sure I am going to see the patern on the bike  :biggrin: so in 2-3 hours I think I will can post some picture
> *


It's been 6 hours...


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

:dunno: maybe hes busy ozzie lol


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

thatz pimp cant wait to c it done


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

damn I forget my camera so I see my frame painted with little patern but will get alot of paint strip :biggrin: will got picture for real friday but with all the paint job done :biggrin: will be better, just need to get the paint strip after put the clear and build the bike


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

judas have finish all the paint job on my bike now :biggrin: will build the bike today for a show tomorow :0 will post some picture afternoon :biggrin:


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

okay now I got the picture ... :biggrin: 




 my custom seat :biggrin: will build the bike today but fucking rain out side :angry: so will wait for the sunny


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

nice, why dont u build it inside?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

looking real nice Joe Money...


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AutoMini_@Jul 15 2006, 02:20 PM~5778409
> *nice, why dont u build it inside?
> *


I can build the rims but not all the bike and I need to buy some part today and tomorow


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

nice fenders man...Sam really does great work...


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

yo ton bike est nice man jaime trop ton banc big on se voi demain guys!


----------



## alex_low (Jan 16, 2005)

damm man this is so hot a like it a lot 

good job


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Jul 15 2006, 04:39 PM~5778819
> *yo ton bike est nice man jaime trop ton banc big on se voi demain guys!
> *


 :biggrin: thanks big


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

Je capote pour de vrai la! :0


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

fuken sweet joe money 
shit cant wait to see this one done


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

looking good u know how lux do it


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jul 15 2006, 08:37 PM~5779669
> *looking good u know how lux do it
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by deville_@Jul 15 2006, 07:46 PM~5779452
> *Je capote pour de vrai la! :0
> *


hey man jai po pu tapeller mais criss man tu pourrais venir au full throttle ak ton bike si tu veux la :0 :0 si tu veux venir toujours bahhh tu peu me caller kan tu veux chez ns jté donner mon phone dans un p-m ke jvien de te send soo si ta le temps de te préparer bah apelle moi pi on jasera pour sa la


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 15 2006, 08:22 PM~5779613
> * fuken sweet joe money
> shit cant wait to see this one done
> *


thanks bro :biggrin: tomorow will got some picture about the bike finish :biggrin:


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

forget to post this picture last one for today but I am going to work on my custom rims all the night


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jul 15 2006, 07:37 PM~5779669
> *looking good u know how lux do it
> *


damn you're in LuX? :0 A new chapter or what? :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Jul 15 2006, 03:39 PM~5778819
> *yo ton bike est nice man jaime trop ton banc big on se voi demain guys!
> *


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

new pic


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

:thumbsup: That wood needs to go and then the trike will be perfect


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Jul 16 2006, 11:42 PM~5785977
> *:thumbsup: That wood needs to go and then the trike will be perfect
> *


I know I know lollll because I forget about that, I just build my rims ( not me but my friend) and forget about that but I will get the bike fixed up in the week


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

Ok, got any more close ups of the paint job in the sun.. and also post up the pics from the show


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Jul 16 2006, 11:47 PM~5786012
> *Ok, got any more close ups of the paint job in the sun.. and also post up the pics from the show
> *


will get soon :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

done now?
or naw


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Jul 16 2006, 10:02 PM~5786118
> *:biggrin:
> *


:0 tabarnac. \trop belle. \jai manquer un bon show, javais pas de lift


----------



## fullcustom64 (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by deville_@Jul 16 2006, 11:12 PM~5786313
> *:0 tabarnac. \trop belle. \jai manquer un bon show, javais pas de lift
> *


what the hell are u saying homie :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: i see show & i see lift


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fullcustom64_@Jul 17 2006, 08:59 AM~5787424
> *what the hell are u saying homie :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno: i see show & i see lift
> *


I said I missed a great show, but I didnt have alift to get there.


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by deville_@Jul 17 2006, 01:12 AM~5786313
> *:0 tabarnac. \trop belle. \jai manquer un bon show, javais pas de lift
> *


a fait rien broo :biggrin: sur ke tu as manquer un bon show mais next one tu sera la  scrape by the lake :biggrin:


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

:0


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 17 2006, 12:15 PM~5787746
> *:0
> 
> 
> *


HAHAHAHAHA NICEEE PICTURE DAVE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 17 2006, 10:15 AM~5787746
> *:0
> 
> 
> *


what happened?????


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

u brned out ur motor?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:0


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

u need a quick disconect fool


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jul 17 2006, 06:54 PM~5790022
> *u need a quick disconect fool
> *


yeah !!!


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

the pump is okay is just the wires that burn


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

switch get stuck?


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jul 17 2006, 07:08 PM~5790110
> *switch get stuck?
> *


no its me the stupid that connect the wires and one had touch the pump :angry:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

damn fool haha so what happend when u did that where did the smoke come frome?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Jul 17 2006, 12:32 PM~5788304
> *HAHAHAHAHA NICEEE PICTURE DAVE  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jul 17 2006, 09:11 PM~5790919
> *damn fool haha so what happend when u did that where did the smoke come frome?
> *


just the wires but I got alot of wires :uh:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Jul 17 2006, 11:05 AM~5787707
> *:biggrin:
> 
> *



is that mayhem, hahaha


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jul 18 2006, 09:39 AM~5793715
> *is that mayhem, hahaha
> *


  yeah lolll


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Jul 17 2006, 10:03 AM~5787698
> *a fait rien broo  :biggrin:  sur ke tu as manquer un bon show mais next one tu sera la    scrape by the lake  :biggrin:
> *


bien sure homie! :cheesy:


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

I charge my battrie last 2 days and I my bike hop 2 feet now with just one battrie I will take video very soon


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

nice trike man, are you doing all the wheels red chrome and gold like the one? if so, that will be killer looking.


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

ur trike came out hella tight


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Jul 29 2006, 02:21 PM~5864573
> *nice trike man, are you doing all the wheels red chrome and gold like the one? if so, that will be killer looking.
> *


is sure bro :biggrin: but I loose some spoke so I will buy new one and made the last rim


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eyuUrvb0IDg

first video :biggrin:


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Jul 30 2006, 01:03 PM~5868453
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eyuUrvb0IDg
> 
> first video  :biggrin:
> *


TTT :0


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

some picture but I need to put my custom rims and to clean my fork :0


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

nice


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Jul 30 2006, 07:35 PM~5870916
> *some picture but I need to put my custom rims and to clean my fork  :0
> 
> 
> *


Goodstuff Joe MONEYYYYYYYYYY!


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

more pictures :biggrin:


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)




----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)




----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

I am working on my setup now to put more that one battrie, I will buy another one and I will clean my setup to be ready for scrape by the lake and I will got some d-twist custom part at the end of september :biggrin: I will post new video and picture next monday when I will get my new battries :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

nice shit JM...


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

nice pictures man


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

more picture from scrape by the lake :biggrin:


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

u got vid of it hoppin


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

damn dats clean


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

NICE ASS TRIKE I LIKE IT  ONE OF MY FAVORITE TRIKES


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TwistedRide666_@Aug 24 2006, 11:17 PM~6037831
> *u got vid of it hoppin
> *


last show , I broke my long hose so I did nothing so I will fixe that and change my trike kit after I think I will be ready for a video :biggrin:


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

why dont you put your custom wheels fella!?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Thats what I want to know too. :biggrin:


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

got some new d-twist part :biggrin: I redone alot of thing on the bike so I will post some picture when all the work will be finish :biggrin:


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

some picture from the last show


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Nov 21 2006, 05:43 PM~6613423
> *got some new d-twist part  :biggrin: I redone alot of thing on the bike so I will post some picture when all the work will be finish  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *


FUKEN SIC ASS HANDLEBARS :cheesy:


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Nov 21 2006, 05:43 PM~6613423
> *got some new d-twist part  :biggrin: I redone alot of thing on the bike so I will post some picture when all the work will be finish  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *


hehe, remember what happend the last time a pic of these bars was posted. :roflmao:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Nov 22 2006, 12:47 AM~6615042
> *hehe, remember what happend  the last time a pic of these bars was posted.  :roflmao:
> *


YA they are actually done this time! :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Nov 21 2006, 05:43 PM~6613423
> *got some new d-twist part  :biggrin: I redone alot of thing on the bike so I will post some picture when all the work will be finish  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *


LOOKING GOOD  I WONDER HOW THEY WOULD HAVE LOOKED WITH A D-TWIST BIRDCAGE


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Nov 21 2006, 04:43 PM~6613423
> *got some new d-twist part  :biggrin: I redone alot of thing on the bike so I will post some picture when all the work will be finish  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *


----------



## $$waylow59$$ (Nov 4, 2006)

YOU FREAK....YOU ARE SO WIERD...NO OFFENCE


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Nov 22 2006, 01:29 AM~6615357
> *LOOKING GOOD  I WONDER HOW THEY WOULD HAVE LOOKED WITH A D-TWIST BIRDCAGE
> *


Definately better, and I'm done working with birdcages that are "store" bought. They are terrible to work with, no control over the quality. :angry:


----------



## $$waylow59$$ (Nov 4, 2006)

THATS PRETTY NICE


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

lookin good!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

thanks everyone :biggrin:


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

now my d-twist sprocket :biggrin:


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

new hollow hub trike kit from bone collector


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Dec 26 2006, 05:35 PM~6831264
> *new hollow hub trike kit from bone collector
> 
> *


how much?


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r_@Dec 26 2006, 09:21 PM~6831515
> *how much?
> *


I order for 1100$ us of part so he give me a total price only sorry


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

my old trike kit hahahahahaha :biggrin: any one looking for a trike kit?! :biggrin:


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Dec 26 2006, 09:00 PM~6831826
> *my old trike kit hahahahahaha  :biggrin: any one looking for a trike kit?! :biggrin:
> 
> *


how much.


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gizmo1_@Dec 28 2006, 09:42 PM~6848795
> *how much.
> *


give me an offer


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

keep up the good work Joe Money...That trike is really coming up real nice...


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 29 2006, 11:28 AM~6852857
> *keep up the good work Joe Money...That trike is really coming up real nice...
> *


when I will get my part engraved is sure


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Dec 26 2006, 10:00 PM~6831826
> *my old trike kit hahahahahaha  :biggrin: any one looking for a trike kit?! :biggrin:
> 
> *


trike kit for sale...open to trade or give me an offer :biggrin:


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Dec 26 2006, 06:35 PM~6831264
> *new hollow hub trike kit from bone collector
> 
> *


J'ai hate de voir le produit a fin.


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

nice trike!!! :cheesy:


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by deville_@Dec 30 2006, 02:29 AM~6860568
> *J'ai hate de voir le produit a fin.
> *


moi aussi bro jai hate de voir le bike fini complet comme sa je vais plus y toucher et enfin jaurai fini de rêver davoir un show bike :biggrin:


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Dec 30 2006, 12:00 PM~6862776
> *moi aussi bro jai hate de voir le bike fini complet comme sa je vais plus y toucher et enfin jaurai fini de rêver davoir un show bike  :biggrin:
> *


uffin:


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

had nothing to do so I put my d-twist sprocket on a gold twist crank :biggrin:


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

nice!!!


----------



## Jodoka (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Jan 22 2007, 04:53 PM~7056527
> *had nothing to do so I put my d-twist sprocket on a gold twist crank  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *


you need a d-twist crank :uh:


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jonathant_@Jan 22 2007, 08:15 PM~7057327
> *you need a d-twist crank :uh:
> *


d-twist working on it bro :biggrin: cann't wait to get my bike all done with all my d-twist part :biggrin:


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Jan 22 2007, 07:36 PM~7058007
> *d-twist working on it bro  :biggrin: cann't wait to get my bike all done with all my d-twist part  :biggrin:
> *


uffin: uffin:


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by deville_@Jan 22 2007, 09:39 PM~7058023
> *uffin: uffin:
> *


hey hey sup johny what new for you bro :biggrin: ?


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Jan 22 2007, 07:54 PM~7058161
> *hey hey sup johny what new for you bro  :biggrin: ?
> *


pas trop, et toi?


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by deville_@Jan 23 2007, 01:29 AM~7060367
> *pas trop, et toi?
> *


comme tu peu voir hahaha  jmet se trike la de coter pour travailler sur lautre trike pour le moment mais lautre trike jvais le faire pas mal killer aussi la  tk tu verra jpense tu sera pas mal fière :biggrin:


----------



## Jodoka (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Jan 23 2007, 03:08 PM~7064734
> *comme tu peu voir hahaha   jmet se trike la de coter pour travailler sur lautre trike pour le moment mais lautre trike jvais le faire pas mal killer aussi la  tk tu verra jpense tu sera pas mal fière  :biggrin:
> *


  ouais i va etre nice tk jespere ahaha


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jonathant_@Jan 23 2007, 05:17 PM~7064797
> * ouais i va etre nice tk jespere ahaha
> *


 bah moi si yé pas bad jmet sa sur ton dos hahahaha :biggrin:


----------



## Jodoka (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Jan 23 2007, 03:25 PM~7064845
> *bah moi si yé pas bad jmet sa sur ton dos hahahaha :biggrin:
> *


mother fucker :cheesy: ahaha


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

put some work on my bike today  


with my d-twist handlebar :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

nice FAMILY


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D_LUXURIOUS_@Feb 19 2007, 08:42 PM~7301195
> *nice FAMILY
> *


thanks bro


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

badass :biggrin:


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowerDinU_@Feb 19 2007, 08:52 PM~7301270
> *badass  :biggrin:
> *


thanks


----------



## Jodoka (Oct 3, 2005)

nice, when its ready for a new paintjob :0


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

nice I like it


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jonathant_@Feb 19 2007, 09:12 PM~7301440
> *nice, when its ready for a new paintjob :0
> *


when my hydraulics work fine


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

more pictures


----------



## asco1 (Nov 4, 2002)

DAMN NICE! 

Now hurry up and finish that bad mofo to be put in the Lux-Special in Crank!Magazine#4!


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

nice rims


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by asco1_@Feb 20 2007, 09:37 AM~7305626
> *DAMN NICE!
> 
> Now hurry up and finish that bad mofo to be put in the Lux-Special in Crank!Magazine#4!
> *


I want but I still have alot to do in this bike but that will be a sweet trike


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Feb 20 2007, 11:40 AM~7306419
> *nice rims
> *


thanks but I going to remake all my rims


----------



## Jodoka (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Feb 19 2007, 08:11 PM~7302131
> *more pictures
> 
> 
> ...


  :cheesy:


----------

